# 5.56 for hogs?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Trying to justify a scary black rifle purchase. Sooo?? Be nice!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sure why not? I shoot them with .204 ruger


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

NOPE! Tiny holes and that's even IF you get a pass through! Unless you are a sharp shooter at moving targets, don't shoot a hog with a .223/5.56. Right behind ear, sure/fine. But can you hit that every time?

If it's not a dead right there shot, good luck finding it!

Plenty of other rounds that are based off a standard AR lower! 300 Blk Out. 6.8. etc...

My hog thumpers are 30-06, .308, and 45-70.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

A .308 is great. Best general porpoise load for our area. That's why snipers use them for decades.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Buy one in .300 Blk. We kill hundreds a year with them.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This video features Black Rain Ordnance Fallout-15's, HK 762 (fires .308) and 556's, AR variants firing .300 blackout and 7.62x39, DDLES dedicated full auto 9mm, HK mp5 firing 9mm and more with a mix of suppressors and unsuppressed fire! You'll also see optics ranging from several aimpoints, EOtechs, Trijicon ACOG and SRS, elcan specter, and more! See you guys at the same time next year! Had a blast! Enjoy the barrage of gunfire! Come see us for the ultimate in helicopter hog hunting!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> A .308 is great. * Best general porpoise load* for our area. That's why snipers use them for decades.


I think ol' green jeans may be coming to see you here directly.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure it's fine. I've never had to shoot at a running hog, always had plenty of time to aim. Probably have a lot more fun with a 556 than a 308 on the other 99% of the shots you fire with it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If I had to have a dedicated ar platform for hog hunting it would be 6.8spc2. Todd Huey with lonestar boars kills them for a living, check out his videos on YouTube. He is the man. He uses 6.8 and 300blk often.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Hogs can take a licking and keep on ticking when body shot with small bullets and many times leave a mighty sparse blood trail. Head shoot 'em and you'll be fine. I haven't body shot a hog with a firearm in many years. Why ruin meat and make for a messy cleaning job when you don't have to.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

If you hit em right why not? I usually shoot em in the face with buck shot. I’ve dropped em with a .22 also.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With as many as there are and some folks don't care to harvest the meat, go with what caliber you want Kevin. AR's in multi calibers have come down drastically, but we know costs don't matter to ya!!! hahaha Remember we all love gun porn too so when you pull the trigger and get one, lets see it!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lol was it here we just has this convo? (Might have been on another forum) heck people pile the up like fire wood with .22's… Just ask 'em, but if it were me, like Jon stated. .308. put it down and don't let it suffer. The guns are not expensive, get a 223/556 and a 308 (AR-10). and a few 7.62X39's (AK's/SKS's), and a few 9's and a .45, and a couple 40's. 30.06's (M1 Garand), Oh, don't forget the carbines. Gotta have a few of those. I don't have any guns. but if I did.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I vote .300 Blackout. You can buy ammo anywhere now. Wally world carries sub and super sonic rounds. After Christmas is over I'm gonna get one with a 9.5 or 10.5 inch barrel.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Luv my 300bo with barnes bullet. Drops them on their tracks


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

My dad and I hand cooked a bunch of combos for this purpose. The barnes 70gr tsk on top of cfe 223 will do a number on piggies. The 2 hit with them last year drt with 1 high shoulder and the other head.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Tannerite I vote tannerite 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> tannerite i vote tannerite
> 
> sent from my sm-n920v using tapatalk


second!!!!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

you can use the 556, a bit light though, ok if they are standing still and getting 1 at a time. a 6.8 or 308 are ideal


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> This video features Black Rain Ordnance Fallout-15's, HK 762 (fires .308) and 556's, AR variants firing .300 blackout and 7.62x39, DDLES dedicated full auto 9mm, HK mp5 firing 9mm and more with a mix of suppressors and unsuppressed fire! You'll also see optics ranging from several aimpoints, EOtechs, Trijicon ACOG and SRS, elcan specter, and more! See you guys at the same time next year! Had a blast! Enjoy the barrage of gunfire! Come see us for the ultimate in helicopter hog hunting!
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaEi6-Gxp1o


My brother has a friend that has a huge ranch in the southeast corner of the Texas panhandle. He has been out there twice shooting hogs from a helo. He uses a 20ga with buckshot. He says it’s usually a one shot kill.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't tell you how many hogs I've killed with a AR-15. Never had an issue.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

It will kill them but I would just buy a .300 blackout like Splittine said... Or build a 358 Yeti :whistling:

Next cartridge for my next AR build. Curious to see how it will perform when it shoots a 200 grain bullet at 2500 fps from a 16" barrel and it's in the AR15 platform. Take my money!! But it's the same concept as a 300 blackout but instead of .223 brass it's .308 brass.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Buy one in .300 Blk. We kill hundreds a year with them.


What's your go to bullet and weight?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> It will kill them but I would just buy a .300 blackout like Splittine said... Or build a 358 Yeti :whistling:
> 
> Next cartridge for my next AR build. Curious to see how it will perform when it shoots a 200 grain bullet at 2500 fps from a 16" barrel and it's in the AR15 platform. Take my money!! But it's the same concept as a 300 blackout but instead of .223 brass it's .308 brass.


358 yeti you could sit in your couch and it would kill them by just looking at them right? LOL.
I think my next is going to be a 6mm creedmore. Ballistics look fantastic on it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

H2OMARK said:


> 358 yeti you could sit in your couch and it would kill them by just looking at them right? LOL.
> I think my next is going to be a 6mm creedmore. Ballistics look fantastic on it.


It would be nice if it killed them like that lol But I have been wanting a medium bore cartridge in the AR 15 for a while. Seems like the Yeit is probably the best compromise once I get some reloading dies, bolt, and a barrel.

That 6mm creedmoor should be a nice shooter especially if you can stretch it's legs out.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC2 said:


> It would be nice if it killed them like that lol But I have been wanting a medium bore cartridge in the AR 15 for a while. Seems like the Yeit is probably the best compromise once I get some reloading dies, bolt, and a barrel.
> 
> That 6mm creedmoor should be a nice shooter especially if you can stretch it's legs out.


I have a S&W-AR 10 .308 that I use for that but it's not nearly as accurate, maybe I should say repeatable, as my AR-15's. Two of them. I've found as the barrel warms up it starts to widen it's pattern pretty good.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

.556 will kill the heck out of hogs, but only if you shoot decent ammo... You can still kill them with the cheap stuff, but don't expect to recover as many.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

6.5 grendel makes a fine scary black rifle also, I built one earlier this year to deer hunt with and its a sweet shooter. But to answer your question yes a 5.56 would be fine with hogs.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What's wrong with a good ole .308

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> What's wrong with a good ole .308
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Nothing. Everyone gotta be fancy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Nothing. Everyone gotta be fancy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ammo readily available. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

I’ve been pretty happy with the Grendel. It’s been dropping everything where it was standing. But, as with anything less than a 50 BMG, shot placement.


----------

